# Marginal Placenta Previa



## Stressbucket

Apparently my placenta is quite low...not actually on, but by, the cervix. So, usual thing, we're waiting to see if it raises up naturally. In the meantime, I'm on 'pelvic rest'.

No one is happy about this. My husband made a noise like a distraught marmot when he heard the news.

What I'm trying to get from the doctor, who decided to take the weekend off as an excuse to dodge my e-mails is what this actually covers. He said no intercourse, but he didn't say that orgasm wasn't OK. (Mine, natch, the husband's, I assume, cannot harm anything.) I'm holding off anyway, until he responds.

I may kill someone if he doesn't get back to me soon. Maybe the distraught marmot, who feels very sorry for himself.

Baby appears to be unaffected by this whole thing, and is puttering around, periodically kicking me.

Anyone else dealing with previa, of any sort? How are you managing?


----------



## jcorinne

When I went in for my 21 week ultrasound I was diagnosed with complete placenta previa. The doctor put me on pelvic rest. I didn't know if I was allowed to have orgasms either. I didn't want to call the office and have to discuss it with the receptionist and the nurse. So I waited 1 month until my next appointment. Needless to say I was about to die, 1 month with NOTHING. When I asked the doctor she said that orgasms were fine as long as there was no penetration. She said they worry more about the banging on the cervix. After I got the O.K. I had several orgasms with no problems. 

Also from what I had researched complete previa's do not usually move but marginal/partial previa's do. Well to my surprise when I had my next ultrasound in 6 weeks my placenta had moved up and was now normally placed. I was given the O.K. to resume all normal activities. Hopefully your outcome will be as good as mine. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

I have a previa too, 0.7cms from o/s. I was told no sex at the 20 week scan when it was picked up and I've been told not to insert anything up there which included thrush pessaries etc. Still been having orgasms though.


----------



## fraggle081112

i have complete praevia, and been on pelvic rest (nothing up there, and no orgasms) since 19 weeks ( altho a couple of times i have had to beg hubby to show mercy on me and do the do, but i felt awful afterwards, really guilty and very reckless - and also had bad cramps!
In short, im beyond sexually frustrated and have a husband who spend every waking moment in the gym lol.

I had a scan on tues still not moved and to top it off ive been diagnosed with OC as well....... seriously, how's your luck?!

On the upside ive had no bleeds so far which is apparently very unsual, booked for c section on 25th oct (38 weeks) but this may change as my liver function blood work is getting worse by the day.

Hope your placeta's move ladies, good luck!


----------

